# Widerrufsrecht und §312d



## SDMF (3 Februar 2009)

Hallo.

Habe mich heute den ganzen Tag mit dieser "opendownload.de"-Sache befasst, da eine Bekannte leider auch in deren Falle getappt ist. 

Ich gebe gerne zu, dass ich nicht alle Posts in diesem und dem original "opendownload.de"-Topic gelesen habe, da es sich ja konstant um inhaltlich gleiche Einträge handelt, aber was ich bisher absolut vermisst habe, war eine nähere juristische Begründung des Themas.

Insbesondere geht es mir hierbei um den von opendownload.de angegebenen § 312d Abs. 3 Nr. 2 BGB. 
Es wurde schon öfters behauptet, dass ein Verzicht auf das Widerrufsrecht nicht, bzw. nicht nur durch ein Haken an einer bestimmten Stelle möglich ist, allerdings hat sich anscheinend noch niemand diese Vorschrift zu Herzen genommen. Es ist wohl richtig, dass man nicht "einfach so" auf das Widerrufsrecht verzichten kann, was auch an verschiedenen Stellen im Gesetz erwähnt ist. Die Begründung "bloß mit einem Häkchen" nicht verzichten zu können, ist hingegen reine Behauptung aus dem Bauch heraus, die im Gesetz meines Wissens nicht geregelt ist.
§ 312d Abs. 3 Nr. 2 BGB regelt hingegen einen Fall, in dem das Widerrufsrecht schon von Gesetz aus erlischt. Der dubiöse vorherige Verzicht auf die Widerrufsrechte hat - wenn ich das richtig verstehe - damit nichts zu tun. 
Der Grund dafür ist, dass § 312d Abs. 3 Nr. 2 BGB auch dann zu einem Erlöschen des Widerrufsrechts führt, wenn der Verbraucher nicht oder nicht ordnungsgemäß über dieses Recht belehrt worden ist oder wenn die Informationspflichten aus § 312c I, II i.V.m. der BGB-Info-Verordnung 1 IV nicht erfüllt wurden (BGH NJW 06, 1971/74). Diese Auffassung wird zumindest im "Palandt", einem wichtigen Kommentar zum BGB, und in anderen Kommentaren vertreten (Palandt 69. Aufl., § 312, Rn 7a).
Eine Veranlassung des Beginns der Dienstleistung durch den Verbraucher, z.B. durch einen Download, fällt derweil  unter § 312d Abs. 3 Nr. 2 BGB (Palandt 69. Aufl., § 312, Rn 7a; BGH NJW 06, 1971/74).

Sollte somit ein Vertrag zustandegekommen sein (was ja fragwürdig zu sein scheint), so wäre das Widerrufsrecht demnach mit dem ersten Download doch tatsächlich erloschen?

Um das klar zu stellen: Dies soll in KEINER WEISE eine Rechtsberatung sein - ich Frage aus reinem Interesse und weil ich eine Auseinandersetzung mit der Problematik in der bisherigen Diskussion vermisse. Ich bin auch NICHT QUALIFIZIERT oder BERECHTIGT, Rechtsberatungen vorzunehmen.

Es ist ja schön und gut, dass alle Welt - inkl. RTL und den Verbraucherzentralen - behaupten, man müsse nicht zahlen, es sein kein Vertrag zustande gekommen und das Widerrufsrecht sei nicht erloschen - aber ich habe bisher nicht ein einziges Argument gehört, dass nahelegt, dass sich ein an den Gesetzestext gebundener Richter ebenfalls so entscheiden würde. Es ist mir klar, dass der gesamte Bereich des Vertragsschlusses per Internet noch eine rechtliche Grauzone darstellt, aber ich finde es riskant - insbesondere von einer Verbraucherzentrale - bei ungeklärten Sachverhalten ohne genauere rechtliche Begründung zu empfehlen, dass man nicht zahlen soll. Bisher sind doch alles eben nur Vermutungen, oder?

Ich hoffe, es nimmt mir niemand übel, dass ich diese Fragen stelle. Es soll sich auch niemand dadurch "verunsichert" fühlen - denn ich habe ganz ehrlich viel zu wenig Ahnung von der Sache, um Empfehlungen abzugeben. Ich beschäftige mich gerade einmal seit einem Tag damit.
Falls jemand zu diesen aufgeworfenen Fragen eine Anmerkung geben kann oder will, so würde ich mich jedoch durchaus freuen.


----------



## KatzenHai (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: Widerrufsrecht und §312d*

1. Kein Vertragsschluss.
Damit kommt man gar nicht bis zum § 312d BGB.

2. Keine Preisabrede, wenn Vertrag unterstellt würde.
Abrechnung der Leistung nach Bereicherungsrecht, viel Spaß beim Berechnen, jedenfalls jederzeit beendbar durch Nichtinanspruchnahme - § 312d BGB bleibt "kein Thema"

3. Ein Widerrufsrecht kann nur "erlöschen", wenn es da war. Es startet aber erst mit richtiger Belehrung in Textform - also kann es ohne solche nicht erlöschen, auch nicht nach § 312d BGB.

4. Ansonsten könnte an deiner Argumentation was dran sein. Wenn du die ersten Klippen nimmst.

Übrigens: Rechtschaffene Richter steigen bei 1. aus.


----------



## Teleton (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: Widerrufsrecht und §312d*



SDMF schrieb:


> Insbesondere geht es mir hierbei um den .... § 312d Abs. 3 Nr. 2 BGB.
> Es wurde schon öfters behauptet, dass ein Verzicht auf das Widerrufsrecht nicht, bzw. nicht nur durch ein Haken an einer bestimmten Stelle möglich ist, allerdings hat sich anscheinend noch niemand diese Vorschrift zu Herzen genommen.


Wie Du richtig erkannt hast ist zu unterscheiden zwischen "Verzicht" und "Erlöschen" des Widerrufsrechtes. Ein Verzicht ist nach §312f BGB m.E. zweifellos nicht möglich.

Bleibt "Erlöschen" wegen selbst veranlasster Inanspruchnahme.

Dazu schreibst Du:


> Der Grund dafür ist, dass § 312d Abs. 3 Nr. 2 BGB auch dann zu einem Erlöschen des Widerrufsrechts führt, wenn der Verbraucher nicht oder nicht ordnungsgemäß über dieses Recht belehrt worden ist ..... Diese Auffassung wird zumindest im "Palandt", einem wichtigen Kommentar zum BGB, und in anderen Kommentaren vertreten (Palandt 69. Aufl., § 312, Rn 7a).


Wenn Du die von Dir zitierte Fundstelle nochmal nachliest wirst Du feststellen, dass selbst Palandt mittlerweile festgestellt hat, dass genau diese Frage strittig ist.
So vertritt die Kommentatorin des ebenso "wichtigen" Münchner Kommentars die Auffassung, dass bei teilbarer Dienstleistung das Widerrufsrecht zumindest für die Zukunft noch besteht (MünchKomm Wedenhorst §312 d RZ 56). Dieser Auffassung hat sich das (für negative Feststellungsklagen gegen einen grossen Internetprovider zuständige) AG Montabaur angeschlossen 
Fernabsatzrecht bei DSL-Anschluss Amtsgericht Montabaur Urteil v. 15.01.2008 - Az.: 15 C 195/07


			
				AG Montabaur schrieb:
			
		

> Nach der Gegenansicht ist die Vorschrift dahingehend teleologisch zu reduzieren, dass der Ausschluss des Widerrufsrechts nur bei unteilbaren Dienstleistungen gilt. Insbesondere bei Dauerschuldverhältnissen – wie z.B. bei einem Miet-, Provider- oder Mobilfunkvertrag – sei es dem Unternehmer zuzumuten, den Vertrag bei Widerruf des Verbrauchers ex nunc zu beenden. Lediglich im Hinblick auf die Vergangenheit bleibe es dabei, dass eine Rückabwicklung nicht stattfindet


Auch der ebenfalls "wichtige" Kommentar Staudinger (Staudinger-Thüsing, BGB, Neubearbeitung 2005, § 312d Rn. 36) hat sich wohl angeschlossen (wobei ich das nicht selbst nachgelesen habe, also unzulässigerweise "blind" zitiere).
Ag Elmshorn hält die Argumentation für beachtlich (AG Elmshorn, NJW 2005, 2404 f).

In eine ähnliche Richtung geht die hier zu findende Entscheidung des AG Wuppertal, danach kann ohne ordnungsgemässe Belehrung das Widerrufsrecht nicht erlöschen.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rech...tes-312-d-bgb-ohne-ordnungsgem-belehrung.html




> Es ist ja schön und gut, dass alle Welt - inkl. RTL und den Verbraucherzentralen - behaupten, man müsse nicht zahlen, es sein kein Vertrag zustande gekommen und das Widerrufsrecht sei nicht erloschen - aber ich habe bisher nicht ein einziges Argument gehört, dass nahelegt, dass sich ein an den Gesetzestext gebundener Richter ebenfalls so entscheiden würde.


Seit wann sind Juristen an den Gesetzestext gebunden?
Urteile siehe oben. Hauptargument ist folgendes. Der Gesetzgeber wollte Streit über den Wert einer bereits begonnen Dienstleistung vermeiden, nicht aber Falschbelehrern und Nichtbelehrern einen Wettbewerbsvorteil verschaffen. Bei teilbaren Leistungen gibt es aber keinen Streit, da ja die Vergangenheit nach verbrauchtem Anteil berechnet werden kann. Daher ist §312 d teleologisch zu reduzieren. Im Haustürbereich gibt es eine vergleichbare Reglung nicht und dort klappt es auch mit der Abrechnung/Wertersatz nach Widerruf.



> Es ist mir klar, dass der gesamte Bereich des Vertragsschlusses per Internet noch eine rechtliche Grauzone darstellt, aber ich finde es riskant - insbesondere von einer Verbraucherzentrale - bei ungeklärten Sachverhalten ohne genauere rechtliche Begründung zu empfehlen, dass man nicht zahlen soll. Bisher sind doch alles eben nur Vermutungen, oder?



Von einer Verbraucherzentrale erwarte ich es , dass diese sich bei einem Meinungsstreit gefälligst der für den Verbraucher günstigen Rechtsauffassung anschliesst.
Warum sollten die angesicht der gigantischen Zahl von Klageverfahren (4?) die Betroffenen mit langweiligen Rechtsausführungen quälen? Wobei ich nichtmal geprüft habe ob die das tatsächlich wie von Dir behauptet ohne Begründung machen.

Selbst wenn man von Nutzlosbetreibern mal absieht. Auch Mobilfunker und Internetprovider sind nicht sehr klagefreudig wenn es um die obige Frage geht, da die sich nicht grade über für Verbraucher positive Urteile zum §312d freuen. 



> Ich hoffe, es nimmt mir niemand übel, dass ich diese Fragen stelle. Es soll sich auch niemand dadurch "verunsichert" fühlen - denn ich habe ganz ehrlich viel zu wenig Ahnung von der Sache, um Empfehlungen abzugeben.


 Das nimmt Dir niemand übel. Allerdings frage ich mich schon, wie Du -wenn Du schon die neuste Auflage des Palandt vorliegen hattest- die eindeutigen Hinweise auf die Gegenmeinung übersehen konntest.


----------



## SDMF (9 Februar 2009)

*AW: Widerrufsrecht und §312d*

Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort. Sie war äußerst aufschlussreich - insbesondere was die Gerichtsentscheidungen angeht. Meine "Zweifel" bzgl. § 312d Abs. 3 Nr. 2 BGB sind damit so ziemlich beseitigt.

Was die Gegenmeinung im Palandt angeht: Ich habe sie nicht übersehen, ich hatte nur keinen MüchKomm zur Hand, konnte also keine Details nachschlagen. Der mir ebenfalls zu dem Zeitpunkt vorliegende Bamberger Kommentar hat sich - wenn ich mich recht erinnere - der im Palandt vertretenen Meinung angeschlossen. Und mal ehrlich, wann gab es zuletzt eine juristische Frage zu der es keine "Gegenmeinung" gab?
Aber Du hast natürlich recht, ich hätte mir vor dem Posting die Mühe machen sollen, einen MünchKomm in meine Hände zu bekommen.

Was die Frage "seit wann sind Juristen an den Gesetzestext gebunden?" angeht, darüber sollten wir wohl besser nicht reden. Da gibt es eindeutig zu viele miteinander unvereinbare Ansichten.

Vielen Dank erneut für die ausführlichen Informationen.


----------



## Schlaubi-Schlumpf (16 Februar 2009)

*AW: Widerrufsrecht und §312d*

Hallo,

ich habe mit Interesse den letzten Beitrag gelesen. Aktuell scheint sich doch ein deutscher Richter nicht an den, zumindest vom Palandt zu interpretierten, Gesetzestext gehalten zu haben und hat entschieden, dass ein Widerrufsrecht durch Inanspruche der Leistung nur dann erlöschen kann, wenn es überhaupt zur Kenntnis genommen werden konnte:

AG Wuppertal, Urteil vom 01.12.2008, Az. 32 C 152/08
§ 312 d Abs. 3 Nr. 2 BGB


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Februar 2009)

*AW: Widerrufsrecht und §312d*

Endlich mal ein vernünftiger Beitrag zu dieser Problematik!

Das waren so meine Gedanken: 

Im Falle des § 312 d III Nr. 2 BGB erlischt das Widerrufsrecht bei Dienstleistungen, die mit ausdrücklicher Zustimmung oder auf Veranlassung des Verbrauchers vor Ende der Widerrufsfrist begonnen haben, z.B. wenn eine Datei aus dem Internet heruntergeladen wird. Dies gilt auch, wenn der Verbraucher nicht oder nicht ordnungsgemäß belehrt worden ist (BGH vom 16.03.2006, III ZR 152/05, a.A.: AG Wuppertal vom 01.12.2008, 32 C 152/08 ). 

Problematisch ist in diesen sog. Download-Fällen jedoch oft, ob aufgrund eines versteckten Einigungsmangels überhaupt ein wirksamer Vertrag zustande gekommen ist. Meist wird der Verbraucher erst in den AGB auf die Kostenpflichtigkeit der Leistung hingewiesen. Wenn der Anbieter auf seiner Seite dagegen nur versteckt auf die Kostenpflicht hinweist, ansonsten aber mehrfach mit "gratis" geworben hat, darf er nicht davon ausgehen, dass der Verbraucher mit der Anmeldung ein kostenpflichtiges Abo eingehen wollte (AG München vom 25.07.2005, 163 C 13423/05). In diesem Fall liegt eine überraschende Klausel gem. § 305 c Abs. 1 BGB vor, die nicht Vertragsbestandteil wird.
Da es dem Anbieter regelmäßig auf eine Zahlungspflicht ankommen wird, ist der Vertrag wegen eines Einigungsmangels in diesem Hauptpunkt überhaupt nicht wirksam geschlossen worden.

Zwar gilt gemäß § 612 Abs. 1 BGB eine Vergütung als stillschweigend vereinbart, wenn die Dienstleistung den Umständen nach nur gegen eine Vergütung zu erwarten ist. Für eine solche stillschweigende Vergütungsvereinbarung ist aber bereits dann kein Raum, wenn Umstände vorliegen, aus denen sich gerade eine Unentgeltlichkeit ergibt (im Urteil: durch die Verwendung der Begriffe "free", "gratis" und "umsonst" im Rahmen eines Internetangebots). Im Falle eines SMS-Dienstes im Internet muss der Interessent bzw. Nutzer nicht stets mit der Entgeltlichkeit einer solche Leistung rechnen, da andere Anbieter bekanntermaßen solche Leistungen auch unentgeltlich erbringen (AG Hamm, 26.03.2008, 17 C 62/08 ).
Dies dürfte erst Recht für den Download von Software gelten, die der Hersteller kostenlos zur Verfügung stellt. Daneben liegt in dem kostenpflichtigen Anbieten von kostenloser Software ein Verstoß gegen die AGB der Hersteller vor.


----------



## ghost0815 (6 April 2009)

*AW: Widerrufsrecht und §312d*



SDMF schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Habe mich heute den ganzen Tag mit dieser "opendownload.de"-Sache befasst, da eine Bekannte leider auch in deren Falle getappt ist.


Willkommen im Club. Alleine die Zeit, die bundesweit für die Recherchen verbracht wird, füllt den Arbeitstag eines Riesenkonzern.


> Ich gebe gerne zu, dass ich nicht alle Posts in diesem und dem original "opendownload.de"-Topic gelesen habe, da es sich ja konstant um inhaltlich gleiche Einträge handelt, aber was ich bisher absolut vermisst habe, war eine nähere juristische Begründung des Themas.


Insgesamt lässt sich dies jedoch aus dem Gesamtbild ableiten.


> Insbesondere geht es mir hierbei um den von opendownload.de angegebenen § 312d Abs. 3 Nr. 2 BGB.
> Es wurde schon öfters behauptet, dass ein Verzicht auf das Widerrufsrecht nicht, bzw. nicht nur durch ein Haken an einer bestimmten Stelle möglich ist, allerdings hat sich anscheinend noch niemand diese Vorschrift zu Herzen genommen...


Es wäre, aus meiner Sicht, auch fatal sich auf diesen einen Punt zu beschränken. Da es hier bereits eine sehr wunderbare Ausführung gibt fasse ich es kurz. Die bisherigen richterlichen Begründungen basieren darauf ob eine Vertragszustimmung auch ohne den Verzicht auf das Widerrufsrecht möglich gewesen wäre. Ist dies zu verneinen ist das Absprechen des Widerrufsrecht nichtig. Schließlich fehlt vor dem Verzicht der reale Hinweis auf dieses Recht.

Abgesehen davon scheitert das ganze Unterfangen an der Willenserklärung. Ist eine Kostenpflicht vorher nicht absehbar fehlt bereits die beidseitige Willenserklärung. Dadurch werden die vom Anbieter festgesetzten Kosten kein Vertragsbestandteil. Wozu also etas Widerrufen wenn es keine Erklärung über eine Zustimmung gibt?
Da den Kosten nicht zugestimmt wurde ergibt sich keine Pflicht diese zu leisten.

Viel Spaß im Web wünsche ich noch


----------



## Unregistriert (6 April 2009)

*AW: Widerrufsrecht und §312d*

Hier ein Link zum neuen Widerrufsrecht und zu Telefon- und Internet"verträgen".

Bundesministerium der Justiz (BMJ) | Weniger Werbeanrufe und mehr Verbraucherschutz - Bundestag beschließt Gesetz in 2. und 3. Lesung | Pressemitteilung | Pressemeldung

Das Gesetz wurde am 26.03.2009 durch den Deutschen Bundestag verabschiedet.
Ich weise besonders auf diesen Passus hin: uneingeschränktes Widerufsrecht bei den
o.g. Verträgen.


----------



## KatzenHai (6 April 2009)

*AW: Widerrufsrecht und §312d*

Danke, das kann man ruhig ein stückweit zitieren, das ist ja zum Veröffentlichung gedacht:


> Der Schutz vor untergeschobenen Verträgen, einschließlich der so genannten Kostenfallen im Internet, wird verbessert:
> 
> Wenn der Verbraucher über sein Widerrufsrecht nicht in Textform belehrt wurde, kann er Verträge über Dienstleistungen, die er am Telefon oder im Internet abgeschlossen hat, künftig widerrufen. *Bislang gibt es in solchen Fällen kein Widerrufsrecht mehr, wenn der Unternehmer mit der Ausführung der Dienstleistung mit ausdrücklicher Zustimmung des Verbrauchers begonnen oder der Verbraucher die Ausführung selbst veranlasst hat.* Unseriöse Unternehmer haben diese Regelung gezielt ausgenutzt, um Verbrauchern am Telefon oder im Internet Verträge unterzuschieben. *Diesem Verhalten entzieht das Gesetz die Grundlage.*
> 
> ...


Auch wenn noch mehr denkbar wäre, ist dies schon mal ein Ansatz.


----------



## Der Jurist (6 April 2009)

*AW: Widerrufsrecht und §312d*

Dumm ist nur, dass am 26. März 2009 das BMJ schrieb:



> *Das heute vom Bundestag beschlossene Gesetz muss noch den Bundesrat passieren.* Es ist jedoch nicht zustimmungspflichtig. Das Gesetz wird am Tag nach der Verkündung in Kraft treten.


Das ist noch nicht geschehen, dann muss es noch ausgefertigt  und verkündet werden, bis es als Gesetz in Kraft tritt.


----------



## Teleton (7 Mai 2009)

*AW: Widerrufsrecht und §312d*

Und noch zwei Gerichte die sich schon nach derzeitiger Rechtslage der Auffassung angeschlossen haben, dass § 312d BGB bei teilbarer Dienstleistung nicht greift.

LG Kiel vom 25.03.2009 (5 O 208/08 ) – noch nicht rechtskräftig, ging um einen Mobilfunkvertrag
und
AG Mitte 23.10.2008 - 16 C 123/08 in MMR 2009,280

Edit: Das Urteil aus Kiel gibt es hier:http://medien-internet-und-recht.de/pdf/VT_MIR_2009_206.pdf


----------



## krennz (7 Mai 2009)

*AW: Widerrufsrecht und §312d*

Das Gesetz steht zum "Durchwinken" am 15.5. auf der Tagesordnung des Bundesrates (858 Sitzung) wenn man dann noch ca. 14 Tage bis 3 Wochen bis zur Veröffentlichung und somit inkrafttreten rechnet könnte es Ende Mai, Angang Juni soweit sein.  Damit tritt dann der alte § 312d ausser Kraft.

Im übrigen hat niemand den § 142.2 im Visier. Zitat: Wer die Anfechtbarkeit kannte oder kennen musste, wird, wenn die Anfechtung erfolgt, so behandelt, wie wenn er die Nichtigkeit des Rechtsgeschäfts gekannt hätte oder hätte kennen müssen.

Nach ihrem Geschäftsmodell müssen alle Internet- und Telefonzockies von vorneherein von  der Nichtigkeit ihrer Angebote gewusst haben.

Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## Christian 1991 (8 Juni 2009)

*AW: Widerrufsrecht und §312d*

Hallo zusammen 
Ich habe ein problem mit opendownload.de  ich habe vor nem tag ne E-mail bekommen das ich mcih ad angemeldet habe und  jetzt 96 euro bezahlen muss aber ich habe nciht einmal dieses Formular ausgefüllt 
weder noch einer meiner Famillie ich bin selber noch keine 18 sondern erst 17 
und kann daher eh noch kein vertrag machen  
aber da gibt es ja jetzt das Widerrufsrecht und §312d  wie mache ich das jetzt ich weis nciht wer das war es ist auch in dem formular andere adresse und namen angegeben   aber es leuft alles über meiner ip 
ich würde mcih schnellst möglich um hilfe freuen 

Lg Christian


----------

